# Min & Max tire size for Tricross comp disc



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm waiting on arrival of my 2013 Tricross comp disc. I had ask the manager if I could use 29'r wheels and he said no. So I was thinking I maybe limited in tire size as well. Does anyone know the minimum and maximum tire size I can use on it's current wheelset? The bike currently uses Axis CXD.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I called up Specialized and asked the question. With the current wheelset, I can use 700x23 and can go high as a 700x38. He did specify that a 29'er wheelset can also be used.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I can't find info online on the Alex Handsome Dragon wheelset....

if you ever consider on upgrading wheelsets... can't do radial lacing up front with disc brakes-- just something to keep in mind.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

tednugent said:


> I can't find info online on the Alex Handsome Dragon wheelset....
> 
> if you ever consider on upgrading wheelsets... can't do radial lacing up front with disc brakes-- just something to keep in mind.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, you can definitely use 29er wheels. I race on a set of Stans Crest 29er wheels.
The max tire size will be limited by the chainstays. You may be able to squeeze a 700x40 in there. You can fit a bigger tire on the front. The smallest tires that I've had on my stock wheels (2012 model) is 700x25. I think that 700x23 would probably work.


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

I you go with anything larger than a 38mm tire you may have an overlap issues with the front wheel


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

It's a shame that wider tires won't fit on the Tricross. With 42-45 mm tires, this would be a fantastic dirt road bomber. Not that it isn't good for dirt roads with 38s. Extra room would be all gain and no loss.


----------

